# mac mini ou powerpc G5 2x2ghz



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

bonjour, cherchant à acquerir un 2eme ordi je voudrais votre aide pour un comparatif entre le mac mini et le powerpc G5 (modele sans watercooling)
car je ne connais rien du mac mini donc deja je voudrais en savoir plus sur la machine et la comparer au powerpc g5 en terme de sorties usb etc, de bruit, de ventilation, de puissance, etc etc
je précise que je m'y connais pas trop c'est pour ca que je vais pas étudier les fiches techniques d'apple et que je passe ici pour avoir des réponses pour débutant et pouvoir rapidement voir les + et les - des deux machines

budget entre 100 et 150€

besoin:
- possibilité d'installer os X 10.5 car trop bloqué sur le net avec os X 10.4
- que l'ordi puisse supporter que j'ai firefox, itunes et garageband ouvert sans ramer
- que je puisse jouer de la guitare sur garageband sans décalage du son

voilà, je crois pas avoir besoin de plus

merci


----------



## Bambouille (28 Février 2015)

Je pense qu'en terme de PPC le PMG5 sera plus performant avec une connectique plus fournie. C'était à la base les machines de prédilection pour les studios d'enregistrement.
Mais en contre partie il sera plus bruyant.


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

ok merci bambouille. je précise que j'ai un powerpc 2x2ghz avec 512mo de mémoire et que j'arrive à utiliser mon lecteur dvd et garangeband avec ma guitare branchée sans souci. je ne sais pas si pour qu'il n'y ait pas décalage du son c'est la puissance de l'ordi ou la mémoire de l'ordi ou les deux qui importe mais en tout cas avec ma configuration actuelle ca marche bien.
Est ce que le mac mini est fiable ou est ce qu'il a un vice caché facon watercooling pour le G5?


----------



## Bambouille (28 Février 2015)

Il faudrait savoir de quel Mac Mini tu parles ?


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

je n'en ai pas un en tete en particulier tant qu'il rentre dans mon budget et qu'il apporte ce que j'ai besoin et surtout qu'il soit fiable
je cherche pas forcement le dernier né, disons un année 2005-2006 comme mon mac


----------



## Bambouille (28 Février 2015)

Alors mon premier post est toujours d'actualité. En rajoutant que je n'ai pas connaissance de problème de fiabilité sur les mini de cette époque.
Et le mini a la réputation d'être silencieux.
Bon par contre au niveau performance, il n'y aura pas photo entre les deux !


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

bah, si il est assez performant pour mes besoins ca me suffit


----------



## drs (28 Février 2015)

Avec un 2005-2006 je pense que tu seras vite limité. Par contre, les mid-2011 se négocie entre 300 et 400eur d'accasion, et ils ont le mérite d'avoir la ram et le disque dur qui peuvent se changer.


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

oui mais là je suis un peu trop hors budget 
moi je ne cherche pas à faire evoluer le mac en fonction de mes besoins, j'ai les memes besoins depuis 3ans et mon G5 actuel me convient parfaitement, le seul probleme d'evolution que je rencontre c'est le systeme car je ne peux plus faire evoluer ni firefox ni safari etant bloqué sur os X 10.4 et qu'en plus j'ai un souci de memoire non reconnu
donc si je trouve un mac mini qui peut facilement supporter mes besoins actuelles et qui tourne sur os X 10.5 voir 10.6 ce serait parfait


----------



## drs (28 Février 2015)

Dans ce cas tu peux te tourner vers les modèles juste avant, donc le core2duo, qui fera bien l'affaire aussi, et qui devrait rentrer plus dans ton budget.
Pour ce qui est du G5, je le trouve trop bruyant, après c'est une affaire de perception


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

le G5 est effectivement bruyant
cela ne me gene pas vraiment car j'ai souvent itunes qui tourne mais si je veux travailler le soir c'est un peu pénible c'est vrai, mais j'aime beaucoup l'esthetique de cette machine. je regrette vraiment de ne pas m'y connaitre assez pour résoudre mon probleme de memoire et de mise à jour de l'os
concernant le mac mini, on ne peut rien changer ni rajouter? il refroidi par quel systeme?


----------



## drs (28 Février 2015)

Ah si, sur les macmini tu peux changer la ram et le disque dur, sauf sur les derniers modèles. Mais sur tous ceux d'avant, aucun problème!
Le macmini est refroidi par air, tout simplement 

PS: désolé pour le budget, je n'y avais pas prété attention dans le post d'origine


----------



## Bambouille (28 Février 2015)

Ton G5 accepte très bien OSX.5. Comme le mien


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

@ drs: pas de souci 
@ babmouille: je sais qu'il l'accepte, mais comme je n'arrive pas à résoudre mon probleme de mémoire je n'ai pas envie de prendre le risque d'acheter les cd d'instal de os X 10.5 et qu'il soit plus gourmand que mon os X 10.4 actuel, d'autant qu'il faut encore que je sache installer un nouvel os X


----------



## Bambouille (28 Février 2015)

C'est quoi ton problème de mémoire ? Tu as 4 plots. Change de plot pour voir.
Pour Installer un OS il suffit de se laisser guider.


----------



## mc-ready (28 Février 2015)

un probleme compliqué, si tu veux le résumé suit ce lien:
http://forums.macg.co/threads/identifier-une-memoire-defaillante-help.1258985/


----------



## claude72 (28 Février 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> - possibilité d'installer os X 10.5 car trop bloqué sur le net avec os X 10.4


Tu auras exactement les mêmes limitations avec 10.5 qu'avec 10.4 sur un PPC, puisque les 2 limitations d'un PPC sur internet sont :
- les navigateurs "standard" sont très obsolètes, que ce soit Safari ou Firefox,
- le FlashPlayer est limité à la version 10

En revanche il existe TenFourFox qui est un navigateur up-to-date pour PPC qui tourne sous 10.4 et un FlashPlayer 10 PPC bidouillé pour faire croire que c'est un 11, qui s'installe sans problème sur le Safari du 10.4...

... donc pas besoin d'un 10.5, plus lourd et plus gourmand en mémoire.


----------



## Bambouille (1 Mars 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> un probleme compliqué, si tu veux le résumé suit ce lien:
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/identifier-une-memoire-defaillante-help.1258985/


Tu peux tenter d'acheter de la mémoire chez Crucial (qui te scanne ta bécanne). 45€ les 2Go. Ça se tente et si comme les autres elles ne sont pas reconnues, tu pourras toujours les renvoyer


----------



## mc-ready (1 Mars 2015)

@claude 42: hormis le souci des navigateurs il y a aussi plusieurs petits softs que j'ai jamais peu installer toujours en cause cette version minimum 10.5 requise.
Est ce que le différence de demande de ressource entre la 4 et la 5 est vraiment significative?

@Bambouille: non je tente plus  je suis meme pas sur que ce soit la memoire le probleme, j'ai tenté tellement de changement de position sans resultat logique.
Un jour j'ai meme 1go de memoire qui s'est affiché et l'ordi a démarré correctement puis le lendemain de nouveau 512mo de detecté


----------



## lpl (1 Mars 2015)

Je ne pense pas que leopard soit vraiment un problème pour un G5.

T'as essayé de passer un coup de soufflette à l'intérieur des slots ? J'ai eu le problème avec un PC.


----------



## claude72 (1 Mars 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> Est ce que le différence de demande de ressource entre la 4 et la 5 est vraiment significative?


Sur mon G4 j'avais fait l'upgrade 10.4 à 10.5 pour pouvoir installer un petit soft qui ne tournait pas sous 10.4 : en l'occurrence c'était iTunes je-ne-sais-plus-combien, pour pouvoir installer iOS 4.2 sur mon iPhon... autant le iPhon que le G4 étaient devenus moins réactifs et plus lents avec leur nouvel OS, sans rien m'apporter de plus, puisqu'en fait tous les softs donc j'avais besoin sur le iPhon demandaient iOS 4.3 et ceux pour le Mac demandaient 10.5 et proc Intel ou 10.6 ! donc j'ai rapidement downgradé le G4 en 10.4 (et le iPhon en 3) pour mon plus grand bonheur.

Ceci dit, bien évidemment, mon G4 n'avait pas un processeur G5 à 2 GHz (seulement une paire de G4 à 1,25), mais il avait 2 Go de RAM reconnus... pas seulement 512 Mo !

L'inconvénient majeur du 10.5 est qu'il est fait pour les 2 types de processeurs, PPC et Intel... donc il est extrêmement lourd car il contient des Mo de code inutile : l'install du 10.4 pèse environ 2,5 Go et tient sur 4 CD ou un DVD simple couche, alors que l'install du 10.5 pèse plus de 8 Go et remplit un DVD double couche. Donc, pour les PPC il est plutôt recommandé de rester dans le dernier système purement PPC, et pour les Intel les plus anciens (qui peuvent tourner sous 10.4 ou 10.5) il est recommandé de passer au moins au 10.6 qui est le 1er système purement Intel.

Cependant, si tu veux alléger un 10.5, il existe un petit logiciel téléchargeable gratuitement qui s'appelle "Trim the fat", qui sait dégager les portions de code Intel dans un soft installé sur un PPC... à utiliser à tes risques et périls !!!


----------



## Bambouille (1 Mars 2015)

Mouais 
Je viens de récupérer le G5 de ma signature qui était en X.4. Je viens de le passer en X.5 et je ne vois aucune différence de performance


----------



## lpl (1 Mars 2015)

J'ai un quad G5 et un G5 bi 2Ghz, leopard tourne parfaitement bien, le quad c'est une tuerie avec 10 applications en même temps, je le trouve vraiment efficace, bon j'ai 10Go de ram aussi.


----------



## claude72 (1 Mars 2015)

lpl a dit:


> ... bon j'ai 10Go de ram aussi.


Et notre ami mc-ready en a 0,5... et il n'a pas un quad... ça fait une grosse différence ! et apparemment il ne peut pas avoir plus de RAM... : alors essayez de comparer ce qui est comparable !

Ceci dit, moi c'était un G4, donc une machine moins puissante, seulement 32 bits, mais avec plus de RAM.
(en fait il me semble qu'il avait seulement 1,5 Go de RAM... les 512 Mo supplémentaires actuels sont arrivés plus tard)


----------



## lpl (1 Mars 2015)

Les G5 sont 64 bits mois tous les logiciels et le système sont en 32 bits, dommage.


----------



## mc-ready (1 Mars 2015)

merci à vous de vous casser la tete pour moi cependant j'avoue que je comprends pas tout. votre language technique l'est des fois trop pour moi 
je vais essayer de dégrossir pour voir si j'ai compris
si je reste sur l'idée de trouver un G5 identique au mien actuel ou un mac mini G4 de 2004, ca ne sert à rien que je passe à os X 10.5 car trop lourd car prévu pour les G5 powerpc comme les intel
je ne veux pas de powermac intel à cause du souci de water cooling donc je suis bloqué sur mon G5 powerpc sauf si j'en trouve un comme le mien mais chargé en mémoire de 1Go pour supporter facilement os X 10.5 mais ca y a peu de chance car vu le poids de la machine faut en trouver une à coté de chez soi, ou que je resolve mon souci de mémoire mais ca y quasiment aucune chance puisque je suis une brele en info.
me reste la solution de trouver un mac mini intel core duo 2006 (si jai bien compris), qui rentre dans mon budget mais je ne sais pas s'il supporte os X 10.6 (vu que passer du 4 au 5 y a apparemment pas beaucoup d'interet donc autant viser le 6 meme si je ne sais pas ce qu'il apporte de plus) et je ne sais pas s'il dispose d'une entrée audio pour ma guitare (mais ca ca peut se savoir) mais surtout je ne sais pas s'il va tenir le coup face à garageband.
moralité je vais attendre qu'un powerpc G5 passe dans ma region ou qu'un mac mini passe dans ma region et que je puisse aller tester ma guitare sur place
une question, vu que le powerpc G5 etait "l'outil" des pros, en terme de performance general il faut aligner quel type de mac mini en face pour pretendre aux memes performances?


----------



## claude72 (1 Mars 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> si je reste sur l'idée de trouver un G5 identique au mien actuel ou un mac mini G4 de 2004, ca ne sert à rien que je passe à os X 10.5 car trop lourd car prévu pour les G5 powerpc comme les intel


Oui. (trop lourd, c'est mon avis... que les autres ne partagent pas !)





> je ne veux pas de powermac intel à cause du souci de water cooling...


2e fois : les "powermac intel" N'EXISTENT PAS (pas plus que les G5 Intel)

Avec le même boîtier aluminium façon "râpe à fromage" à deux poignées, c'est :
- soit un PowerMac G5 avec des processeurs PPC G5
- soit un MacPro avec un ou plusieurs processeur-s Intel Xeon

Quant au watercooling, il n'a rien à voir avec Intel, il a seulement été le système de refroidissement présent sur les G5 les plus puissants.





> me reste la solution de trouver un mac mini intel core duo 2006 (si jai bien compris), qui rentre dans mon budget mais je ne sais pas s'il supporte os X 10.6 (vu que passer du 4 au 5 y a apparemment pas beaucoup d'interet donc autant viser le 6 meme si je ne sais pas ce qu'il apporte de plus)


Oui, il supporte 10.6.

Le 10.6 a l'avantage d'être fait pour les processeurs Intel et de ne plus traîner de code PPC : sur un MacIntel, 10.6 est plus rapide et plus réactif que 10.5...
... de la même manière et pour les mêmes raisons que (à mon avis) sur un PPC 10.4 est plus réactif que 10.5.

De plus 10.6 permet d'accéder à l'App Store.





> une question, vu que le powerpc G5 etait "l'outil" des pros, en terme de performance general il faut aligner quel type de mac mini en face pour pretendre aux memes performances?


Le G5 était un processeur puissant mais qui avait l'inconvénient de chauffer fortement... C'est pour cette raison que :

- 1° les G5 étaient énormes, avec 4 gros ventilateurs pour les processeurs et le watercooling pour les plus puissants...

- 2° il n'y a pas eu de MacBook(pro) G5 ni de MacMini G5 : le G5 chauffait trop pour qu'il puisse être intégré dans un petit boîtier, donc les portables et les minis sont restés avec des processeurs G4, même à l'époque des G5, et ce jusqu'au passage au processeurs Intel.

Donc il n'y a pas de MacMini de la même époque que le G5 aussi puissant qu'un G5... c'est pourquoi les autres intervenants t'ont conseillé de passer sur un MacMini Intel au minimum Core *duo*.


----------



## mc-ready (2 Mars 2015)

bien merci pour cette analyse très détaillée
au moins j'y vois plus clair


----------



## mc-ready (22 Mars 2015)

je relance mon post car je suis tombé sur une annonce près de chez moi et je voudrais votre avis
voici l'annonce: http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/781356680.htm
voici les infos que j'ai recu:
2005 mac osx 10.3 tout d origine 1 giga de mémoire.disque de origine et notice aucun logiciel installer car Très peu utiliser.refroidissement classique 6 ventilo. Aucune carte air port

J'ai du mal à identifier de quel mac il s'agit, est ce un simple ou double 1,8ghz?
suivant mes besoins cités en debut de post, je voudrais votre avis sur cette vente, d'autant que je connais pas vraiment les prix de l'occas

merci à vous


----------



## matmout (24 Mars 2015)

Pas d'airport... 1 go de ram... Pas sûr que ce soit très intéressant, j'ai l'impression d'en avoir vu des plus gonflés pour le même prix (mais pas dans ton coin, certes)


----------



## mc-ready (24 Mars 2015)

l'ordi a l'air propre en tout cas, et puis il y a l'ecran et le clavier avec... si j'etais sur que cet ordi pourrait facilement supporter garage band et ma guitare je me laisserai bien tenter, le probleme c'est que je l'ignore et j'ignore meme si on peut y installer un os X 5 ou 6


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> l'ordi a l'air propre en tout cas, et puis il y a l'ecran et le clavier avec... si j'etais sur que cet ordi pourrait facilement supporter garage band et ma guitare je me laisserai bien tenter, le probleme c'est que je l'ignore et j'ignore meme si on peut y installer un os X 5 ou 6


Tu ne pourras pas installer un 10.6 qui est pour processeur intel SEULEMENT
Acheter un Mac PowerPC est le "pire conseil" qu'on puisse te faire, si tu cherches une machine "à jour pour internet".
Il faut à minima un Mac à processeur intel Core *2* duo (le 2 est important)


----------



## mc-ready (25 Mars 2015)

ce qui me plait pas sur les imac ou les mac mini c'est le coté tout en un
si un jour j'ai un probleme de lecteur ou de disc dur je fais quoi?
sur mon g5 actuel l'année derniere je me suis pris sur le net un lecteur dvd d'occasion car le mien commencait à buguer sur pres tous mes dvds (qui sont tous des originaux) et meme si j'ai mit le temps (he oui j'étais pas rassuré à l'idée de le faire moi meme), j'ai fini par reussir en suivant une video et depuis mon lecteur marche tres bien
je me dis que pour quelqu'un comme moi n'ayant pas de connaissance élevés en informatiques, une "tour" présente l'avantage que je puisse avoir une petite chance de changer moi meme une piece défectueuse.
maintenant faut avouer qu'au meme prix entre un 2x 1,8ghz powermac et un mac mini dual core je me dis que ca lmérite reflection, surtout que je viens d'entre trouver un ici:
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/779716896.htm?ca=15_s
qui parait interessant mais encore faut il que je m'assure qu'il dispose bien d'une entrée audio pour brancher ma guitare...


----------



## matmout (25 Mars 2015)

Ouais sinon t'as sur ioccasion:
http://ioccasion.fr/357/Mac-mini/23561/Mac-Mini-Core-2-Duo-226-Ghz-RAM-2Go-SSD-80Go.html
Moins cher et plus puissant  (Ah oui merde... Pas d'envoi :/)
Les modèles de 2008-2009 (comme celui que tu as trouvé ou celui là) sont à mon sens les plus intéressants (puissance/prix) pour toi.

Sur les iMac et sur les Mac Mini (sauf les derniers modèles) tu peux changer toi même le hdd, ta ram et ton superdrive. Pour cela suivre par exemple les tutos (en image ou en vidéo) d'iFixit 
Le Mac Mini va te consommer 20w/h, le powermac plutôt 200w/h
Les mini ont des entrées audio, en petit jack.

10.5 tourne bien, même s'il a du code pour Mac Intel. Je dirai qu'il faut l'éviter sur un G4  C'est tout. Bon si t'as un mac avec un core2duo c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux mettre 10.6.


----------



## mc-ready (25 Mars 2015)

y a celui là que j'ai trouvé pas loin de chez moi
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/779716896.htm
je sais plus si j'ai déjà demandé mais le mac mini dual core 2 il a un defaut particulier dont il faut se méfier comme le watercooling par exemple? ou c'est une bonne machine solide et stable?


----------



## matmout (26 Mars 2015)

Pas de soucis particulier avec les Mac Mini, d'après moi...

Celui là est pas mal, pas trop cher 
Perso j'essaierai de trouver celui de 2009, voilà pourquoi:
- ram plus rapide et possibilité d'en mettre 8go (contre 3 pour celui de 2007)
- carte graphique vraiment mieux nvidia 9400m (contre Intel 950)
- sata 2 (contre sata 1)
- 2 sorties vidéo (super pour ton logiciel de zic préféré)

J'y collerai un SSD et 8go de ram et roule ma poule, t'es tranquille pour un moment !
Et ça doit pouvoir se trouver dans la même gamme de prix, après faut avoir du bol et le trouver dans ton coin... Je te l'accorde


----------



## mc-ready (26 Mars 2015)

ah merci pour ces bons conseils  c'est pas grave je suis tres patient, tout ce que je veux c'est fixer un choix pour eviter de sans arret me demander ce qu'il me faut


----------



## matmout (26 Mars 2015)

Modèles de 2009 (contre 2007):
- 5 USB 2.0 (4)
- 1 firewire 800 (FireWire 400)
- mémoire vidéo de 256Mo si tu utilises 2 barrettes (2007: 64Mo)
En plus de tout ce que j'ai déjà cité... Au final y'a pas photo... Je partirai clairement la dessus 

Au fait, tout est là: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_mini/index-macmini.html
La bible des spécifications de tous les macs


----------



## mc-ready (27 Mars 2015)

merci, je pense que maintenant j'ai fixé mon choix, reste plus qu'à patienter


----------



## KERRIA (30 Mars 2015)

un MINI core 2 duo Intel avec 2Go de RAM et DD de 120 Go = à peu près 120 Euros..
Machines absolument silencieuses
Vite coincé en RAM

Le Bon Soir


----------

